# New Lyft driver rating system



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

Now we do not rate right away and have 24 hours to do so or they get 5 stars

Now we see passengers true ratings, no more fake 5 star passengers.

I already 1 starred two people the first day that had 5 stars that didnt tip and talked like they would, feels good to give those scumbags what they deserve and knowing they will no longer receive 5 star treatment from drivers

Also I 4 starred everyone that did not tip... which i will do for everyone except people like college kids or ghetto people i like that are obviously broke


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

LOL, college kids and ghetto people are the ones who 1* you.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

Big Wig !!! said:


> LOL, college kids and ghetto people are the ones who 1* you.


I said not the ones I like


----------



## kittenC (Sep 21, 2017)

Big Wig !!! said:


> LOL, college kids and ghetto people are the ones who 1* you.


This is true. You will notice that your rating fades as you complete more rides in college areas and in the hood. You will also notice that the majority of those trips were Pool/Lyft line riders.


----------



## Hippiedriver (Jan 22, 2018)

NO TIP is automatic less than 5 will help weed out for better rides!


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hope everyone gives lower ratings for the no tippers now

I checked the passenger app and we still can’t see ratings as a passenger so it’s looks like nothing has changed on the pax app..... so no revenge ratings


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Big Wig !!! said:


> LOL, college kids and ghetto people are the ones who 1* you.


I turn the app off when I pass by colleges and bad areas.


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

A rider now has 24 hours to tip or they get a 3 star from me, which gets me unmatched with them.

I cannot afford to drive around non tipping Lyft passengers in my market where Lyft pays 16 cents less per mile, 2 cents less per minute, and 38 cents less base rate. (Compared to Uber).

If these pax are going to get a ride from me its going to be on Uber only.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Hippiedriver said:


> NO TIP is automatic less than 5 will help weed out for better rides!


There are two passengers that I pick up every day and take to the train station. I do not expect them to tip me on a daily basis or ever actually. I still give them 5 stars. Do you think that is wrong?


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

AllenChicago said:


> There are two passengers that I pick up every day and take to the train station. I do not expect them to tip me on a daily basis or ever actually. I still give them 5 stars. Do you think that is wrong?


No I dont think its wrong at all, I think to each their own.

I have a bunch of pax that I drive daily and with a smile on Uber that dont tip. My issue is with doing the same on Lyft where the driver pay is so much lower than Uber.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Big Wig !!! said:


> LOL, college kids and ghetto people are the ones who 1* you.


You forgot entitled house wives from Beverly Hills who order line then complain when you have the audacity to pick up a second pax. I doubt me replying "because I'm wrapping up the PDB for the week you crusty, old hag" would be productive.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

Sucks it switches fast to prevent the drivers from giving a lower than 5 stars.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

I love seeing 5 star pings even more now because now I get to ruin it if they don’t tip


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Eh i dont get it....nothing changed though????

Or can you submit an unrated ride comment and go back in the next 24 hours somehow?


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

Pinapple Man said:


> Sucks it switches fast to prevent the drivers from giving a lower than 5 stars.





Adieu said:


> Eh i dont get it....nothing changed though????
> 
> Or can you submit an unrated ride comment and go back in the next 24 hours somehow?


Go to the ride and there is a big button that says rate passenger, you can rate for 24 hours after the ride and change it during that time as many times as you want


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

james725 said:


> Go to the ride and there is a big button that says rate passenger, you can rate for 24 hours after the ride and change it during that time as many times as you want


Eh? You can change it without customer service requests?

And how does interplay with the 1* ping priority algorithm?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

james725 said:


> Go to the ride and there is a big button that says rate passenger, you can rate for 24 hours after the ride and change it during that time as many times as you want


I click on earnings and then the passengers ride but I still do not see an option to rate the passenger. I just dropped them off 10 minutes ago. Is that too soon for the option to show itself?


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

james725 said:


> Now we do not rate right away and have 24 hours to do so or they get 5 stars
> 
> Now we see passengers true ratings, no more fake 5 star passengers.
> 
> ...


You should 3 Star them so you don't get them again.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> I click on earnings and then the passengers ride but I still do not see an option to rate the passenger. I just dropped them off 10 minutes ago. Is that too soon for the option to show itself?


It sounds like they haven't given you this feature yet. When you end a ride, the 5 stars won't pop up on the screen if you have the ability to rate later.


----------



## PunkRockDriver (Feb 18, 2018)

Totally frustrated with Lyft. I am new driver and am getting rated low when I know I have done nothing wrong and am very personable. I don't think this is fair in anyway. Why have a rating system like this at all - cabs don't. When have you ever had a 5 star cab ride? When was a cab ride this cheap - never. I think may of these PAX think a limo is supposed to show up and offer them free drinks and candies. I am @ 26 lifetime rides in and seeing my rating keep going down. Threats of deactivation are an annoyance and frankly make me constantly second guess myself - I don't need this crap. I've rated everyone 5 stars guess what no more. I get tips on 50% of the rides so I am taking the advise I have seen offered here - no tip = 3 star. Whats with all these teenagers requesting rides? Am I supposed to check ids? WTH?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

PunkRockDriver said:


> Totally frustrated with Lyft. I am new driver and am getting rated low when I know I have done nothing wrong and am very personable. I don't think this is fair in anyway. Why have a rating system like this at all - cabs don't. When have you ever had a 5 star cab ride? When was a cab ride this cheap - never. I think may of these PAX think a limo is supposed to show up and offer them free drinks and candies. I am @ 26 lifetime rides in and seeing my rating keep going down. Threats of deactivation are an annoyance and frankly make me constantly second guess myself - I don't need this crap. I've rated everyone 5 stars guess what no more. I get tips on 50% of the rides so I am taking the advise I have seen offered here - no tip = 3 star. Whats with all these teenagers requesting rides? Am I supposed to check ids? WTH?


Don't take any pax with a rating under 4.7* (if it's busy, bump it to 4.8*). Low rated pax tend to rate drivers low. High rated pax tend to rate drivers high.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

guffy515255 said:


> No I dont think its wrong at all, I think to each their own.
> 
> I have a bunch of pax that I drive daily and with a smile on Uber that dont tip. My issue is with doing the same on Lyft where the driver pay is so much lower than Uber.


That's interesting. Here in the Chicago area, passengers say that Lyft costs more than Uber, but Lyft has higher quality drivers and cars.



Brunch said:


> It sounds like they haven't given you this feature yet. When you end a ride, the 5 stars won't pop up on the screen if you have the ability to rate later.


Thanks for the feedback. I searched further and found that the passenger rating button is something that you have to scroll down to see. I didn't know that the individual ride-history window as scrollable like that. Issue resolved. Thanks again Brunch .


----------



## kittenC (Sep 21, 2017)

PunkRockDriver said:


> Totally frustrated with Lyft. I am new driver and am getting rated low when I know I have done nothing wrong and am very personable. I don't think this is fair in anyway. Why have a rating system like this at all - cabs don't. When have you ever had a 5 star cab ride? When was a cab ride this cheap - never. I think may of these PAX think a limo is supposed to show up and offer them free drinks and candies. I am @ 26 lifetime rides in and seeing my rating keep going down. Threats of deactivation are an annoyance and frankly make me constantly second guess myself - I don't need this crap. I've rated everyone 5 stars guess what no more. I get tips on 50% of the rides so I am taking the advise I have seen offered here - no tip = 3 star. Whats with all these teenagers requesting rides? Am I supposed to check ids? WTH?


Don't pick up teens under 18. I know it can be difficult because some 12 year Old boys have facial hair and smoke and some 15 year old girls are shaped like Pamala Anderson but, if it's obvious that the kid is a kid, then avoid those paxs like the plague. It can be a liability to you.
As for your rating. 26 rides, don't worry about it. With such a small amount of completed rides, anytime some pax gives you less than a 5 ☆ your rating may drop a bit. Uber only counts the last 300 rides when factoring your rating, so until you get to about 350 rides I wouldn't stress to hard about it. You shouldn't be deactivated unless you commit some heinous crime while ridesharing. Go down to your Uber greenlight hub and ask the folks to look up your file and let you know what is the main complaint. 
Be objective. Maybe it's navigation or your music selection or lack of music. Who knows what these paxs are saying? In any case try to find out so you can fix it. You will feel less stressed afterwards. 
Good Luck!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> There are two passengers that I pick up every day and take to the train station. I do not expect them to tip me on a daily basis or ever actually. I still give them 5 stars. Do you think that is wrong?


Nope !!!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

PunkRockDriver said:


> Totally frustrated with Lyft. I am new driver and am getting rated low when I know I have done nothing wrong and am very personable. I don't think this is fair in anyway. Why have a rating system like this at all - cabs don't. When have you ever had a 5 star cab ride? When was a cab ride this cheap - never. I think may of these PAX think a limo is supposed to show up and offer them free drinks and candies. I am @ 26 lifetime rides in and seeing my rating keep going down. Threats of deactivation are an annoyance and frankly make me constantly second guess myself - I don't need this crap. I've rated everyone 5 stars guess what no more. I get tips on 50% of the rides so I am taking the advise I have seen offered here - no tip = 3 star. Whats with all these teenagers requesting rides? Am I supposed to check ids? WTH?


lmao. check that id. if they dont have 1 then cancel . if they do they are pissed . a 1 star for you. you cant win. stop worrying about your rating. it means nothing. as long as you dont smell like shit your car runs you car dont stink like shit you will be good to go.


----------

